

MB Airs and Galaxy 4 Hijacked Within Minutes At Sochi Olympics - sandtrip
http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/sochi-olympics/richard-engel-sochi-open-hunting-season-hackers-n22346

======
sandtrip
No details on the hacks yet.

